# Dumps required for PTE Academics



## Manoj_Sharda (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi All,

I am planning to appear for PTE Academic Exam in Oct this year. If anybody has dumps (soft copy/pdfs) or any links where same are available. Please share.

Thanks in Advance.
Manoj Sharda.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Manoj_Sharda said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to appear for PTE Academic Exam in Oct this year. If anybody has dumps (soft copy/pdfs) or any links where same are available. Please share.
> 
> ...


Check the PTE thread, details about the material are posted in that thread.


----------



## modipal (Jan 19, 2016)

Dear all , 

i am planning to take the PTE exam , what should i do ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

modipal said:


> Dear all ,
> 
> i am planning to take the PTE exam , what should i do ?


get acquainted with pattern of PTE, what type of questions are asked in each section, download free material from pearson website. 

practise and take the test


----------



## modipal (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks Sultan_Azam


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Every one, 

Is it true that PTE ACADEMIC DUMPS are available or people are just floating the news.

I am going to appear in July.

Thanks
imtiaza


----------

